# What all can you do with goat milk?



## fireliteca

We had goats a long time ago and are considering them again.Can you make butter and cheese?We used to just drink the milk,didn't consider doing anything else with it back then.I know you can make ice cream.-firelite


----------



## steff bugielski

MIlk is milk. If you can use cow milk you can use goat milk. You might need to tweek the recipe a bit.


----------



## Ellie Mae

you can make all kinds of cheeses!
we just had homemade pizza last nite with homemade mozzarella from goats milk & last week we had lasagne with the goats milk mozz and ricotta... Then there is cheesecake topped with blueberries, yum!

I haven't tried making butter, it takes a while to skim off enough cream to do that, (and I always find a use for it before I have enough to bother with) but I collect it and freeze the cream to use when I need a bit.

you can also make goats milk soap, DH makes a basic unscented honey oatmeal that we love and use for gifts.
right now we have 4 bottle babies drinking any excess, am glad we have lots of cheese in the freezer to use!


----------



## opalcab

Goat Milk Stilton Is A Beautful Thing


----------



## mrs whodunit

Yogurt.

I make it by the gallon as we eat so much of it.

Fankhausers way give us excellent results. There was a time that I had a couple of qrts in the fridge that where over a year old when we finally used them up they tasted great. The jars seems to seal and thus keeps for a long time when made Fankhausers way.


----------



## Ellie Mae

opalcab said:


> Goat Milk Stilton Is A Beautful Thing


can you share your recipe?
I love Stilton cheese and like trying a new cheese couple times a year.

thanks!


----------



## fireliteca

Thanks everyone,like your handle Ellie Mae-my nickname is Elly-fireliteca


----------

